# FIFA 11 PC Discussion Thread



## mahesh (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,
  Is anyone tried fifa 11 pc using keyboard? I have installed that and i am playing that. I have configured the key board settings too. For taking free kicks and all how to use the keys for curving the ball and all. Also the same for the penalties. I have pressed the key for skill move and followed the way they explained in the tips. But it is not working for me. Can anyone please help me!!!


----------



## sre06 (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

try to reinstall the game and reset the option............


----------



## mahesh (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^ for other controllers like pass, shoot, sprint are working fine...... so i dont think that i need a reinstall. don't i?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> Hi all,
> Is anyone tried fifa 11 pc using keyboard? I have installed that and i am playing that. I have configured the key board settings too. For taking free kicks and all how to use the keys for curving the ball and all. Also the same for the penalties. I have pressed the key for skill move and followed the way they explained in the tips. But it is not working for me. Can anyone please help me!!!



Hey isn't the game lagging for u...coz it is for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



abhidev said:


> Hey isn't the game lagging for u...coz it is for me.


may be the setup u have is not proper....
just check this issue in official FIFA2011 forums....


----------



## mahesh (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



abhidev said:


> Hey isn't the game lagging for u...coz it is for me.



No. I didn't face any lagging. Are you talking abt the online play?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> No. I didn't face any lagging. Are you talking abt the online play?



Naaa....the in game play.....damn it lags so much... it's so irritating man.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^ on your rig it should not lag - on which OS you are running the game at what resolution and gfx settings - try using all updated drivers and directx runtime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



topgear said:


> ^^ on your rig it should not lag - on which OS you are running the game at what resolution and gfx settings - try using all updated drivers and directx runtime.



i guess abhidev is  using windows 7 64bit.....
@abhidev: try the compatibility mode of windows xp sp3 or sp2.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

I managed to run it at 60fps all the time with maxed settings. I think HD4850 i capable of pulling. Something is wrong!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



KaranTh85 said:


> i guess abhidev is  using windows 7 64bit.....
> @abhidev: try the compatibility mode of windows xp sp3 or sp2.....



I hv lowered all the settings but still no effect...but i saw one fix which kind of smoothened the game play a bit by changing the sound sampling rate to 44.1khz...


----------



## mahesh (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

in my system it runs very smoothly without any lag. i am using vista 32 bit.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> in my system it runs very smoothly without any lag. i am using vista 32 bit.



then maybe its a prob running it on win 7....


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



abhidev said:


> then maybe its a prob running it on win 7....



Doesn't lag at all for me on Win 7 64 bit with 2GB RAM. The card is 460 GTX though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

@abhidev: as u can c lots of users r playing it smoothly...so the conclusion is dat there is some problem with FIFA setup....


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 19, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Oh yes, does the game crash a lot for anyone just after one completes a match in the manager mode? it happens with me a lot.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 19, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> in my system it runs very smoothly without any lag. i am using vista 32 bit.



.
.
Guys, i dont think the game has any problem whatsoever.
I might cuz your not doing it right.
Its difficult on keyboard.
Ok, assuming you are having problem curving the ball while free kick, solution is to press and hold the left or right arrow to swing ball respectively *then, when player's foot is about to hit the ball, during his run to the ball*.
Next, i didnt get what exactly is your problem with penalty shoot outs.
Next, as for skill tricks, [a]the skill modifier[/b] key (let us assume it to be spacebar), is to be tapped when you want to perform the trick.
Example, double tap space to perform ovev the ball dummy.
Hit space while sprinting with ball to push it forward.
Space>left>right>left, between the legs, while going left with ball.
Space(hold)>up>left>down>right>up, 360. Quite impossible to perform on keyboard.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mahesh (Oct 20, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



rgsilent said:


> Oh yes, does the game crash a lot for anyone just after one completes a match in the manager mode? it happens with me a lot.


sometimes it happens with me too......


----------



## abhidev (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Hey guys i finally found the reason as in why the game was lagging on my pc...the reason came out to be my cpu is a bottleneck.....well i want to upgrade my pc very badly if only i can find a way to sell my pc components. Please reply to this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/133411-sell-cpu.html#post1292906


----------



## mahesh (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Guys, i dont think the game has any problem whatsoever.
> I might cuz your not doing it right.
> ...



Thank you for this reply.
By the way did u try these tricks using key board?


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 1, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

I installed it and its running fine with out crashes.But it has got some rendering issues.I am playing it in 1600 x 900 in medium settings.Even though I am getting 60fps, the game has some sluttering.



toad_frog09 said:


> .
> .
> Guys, i dont think the game has any problem whatsoever.
> I might cuz your not doing it right.
> ...



I could use  most of the tricks including 360 in 08,09 n 10 but in 11 those are not working with skill move modifier.Even the basic step over cant be performed


----------



## mahesh (Nov 2, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^ its true. i am also not able to do the same.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> ^^ its true. i am also not able to do the same.



.
.
Ok, set skill move modifier to space.
Now, while sprinting (traning mode) tap space. If ur player pushes the ball forward, then everythings working fine.
You'll just know with the different animations.
Anyway, if it works like it does in mine, you can just try different key combinations to do tricks.
.
If it doesn't, try the game at friends house. Try the game with controller. Try different keys. Try to match timings.
.
I think it wont be a problem, all of friends play nice game with expert tricks.
Like one of then does the left/right foot backflip using a controller...


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 6, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Played some more matches...
This is how I felt..(I am a keyboard player)

Pros:

The way the ball is handled by the players is dramatically improved
Dribbling with arrow keys is more realistic
personality and style of play is added to players.We can notice this when we play with Drogba,messi ronaldo rooney etc...

Cons:

Graphics hasnt improved much
They have overdone the physical play...interactions and collissions etc..Its ruining the game..If we have a strong striker like drogba, we can muscle out defenders and score..and its really boring.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

hey any patch for the pc out?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Patch 1.01 is available for pc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



topgear said:


> Patch 1.01 is available for pc.



Good new abhidev...grab it.....
i hope the patch co-operates well with ur nutty procy.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



topgear said:


> Patch 1.01 is available for pc.



what are the changes?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



KaranTh85 said:


> Good new abhidev...grab it.....
> i hope the patch co-operates well with ur nutty procy.....



I don't think it would help much as my processor is bottleneck...i couldn't play medal of honor too because of the stuttering. Well m trying to find out where I can sell my pc components so that I can buy the new one.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^ simply OC it to 2.6-2.8 Ghz and that should give you neough power to enjoy the game I reckon.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> what are the changes?



here's the list of changes :

*The end-match crash in Manager Mode and Exhibition Match.
*The Manager Mode crash when using Peterborough Club.
*Teams in Manager Mode that were appearing in the incorrect leagues. Note: *This will not work for Manager Mode saves that you have in progress, only new ones that you start after installing the patch.
*The Manager Mode in-game scoreboard location when in widescreen mode and using a league other than England.
*The Manager Mode in-game scoreboard location when Olympique Lyonnais are used.
*The weather pattern randomizer in Manager Mode.
*Two users playing on the same team if you enter the online mode with the mouse.
*Online Head to Head matches where the in-game scoreboard location was sometimes too low on the screen.
*Users being able to control the opponent CPU with a second controller after backing out of a Ranked Online match.
*Users who did not receive a DNF% on the Head to Head Leaderboards when pressing ALT + F4.
*Highlight replays video stuttering.
*NIS (Non-Interactive Sequence) stuttering.
*Improvement for keyboard users who were not able to access the in-game Controller Settings.
*A work around for video stuttering on ATI video cards (until a new driver is released).
*Correction to Lincoln City kit sponsors.
*Correction to Zenit St. Petersburg third kit.
*Correction to Montpellier kit sponsors.

here's the direct download link : ( go grab it ) ( 19.8 MB only )
*static.cdn.ea.com/fifa/u/f/FIFA11_PATCH101.exe


----------



## mahesh (Nov 11, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^^^ After applying this patch, the game is not starting. When i click on the shortcut it is showing the following error

"No disc inserted.

Please insert the original "FIFA 11" CD/DVD. "

Please tell what to do????


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 11, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Kyo bhai piracy.
Next time buy original game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> ^^^^ After applying this patch, the game is not starting. When i click on the shortcut it is showing the following error
> 
> "No disc inserted.
> 
> ...



it means... that you have to insert your purchased game DVD into your drive.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

lolz ... why can't even people realize they are playing with the pirated copy of a certain game but if you've a legit copy then contact EA tech support.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



toad_frog09 said:


> Kyo bhai piracy.
> Next time buy original game.



well said. where is the like/rep button? 
I on the other side only buy online multiplayer games(not rpgs like aoe)
Also, pc games have become quite cheap there days.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^^yeah, many pc games are now available at round 700-1000 bucks.
.
Well 1 original game bought is one little less cup of oil in the pot they boil you in at hell.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Well, after 4 cups, we don't feel much of a difference. I think, all of us here.. reserved their 4 cups of oil.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



toad_frog09 said:


> Well 1 original game bought is one little less cup of oil in the pot they boil you in at hell.



OMG  I didnt know that..I'll be fried in hell...

Anyways..its a pain in a** to pay for games and softwares.In india average monthly income is very less compared to US and other countries.Take an eg of 10k salary p/m in india, one should pay 1/10th of his salary to buy a PC game.
But in US its 4000$ for similar job and the price for a game is 50$ its just 1/80th of the salary.Thats why we people cant afford to pay for games and softwares.
If game's price is less than 200, I'll be buying all the games I play.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Yes, Game prices in india can use Li'l Modifications. 

I think every one remembers GTA IV as best example... many gamers purchased it. Because of the low price tag.


----------



## mahesh (Nov 15, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



ajai5777 said:


> Anyways..its a pain in a** to pay for games and softwares.In india average monthly income is very less compared to US and other countries.Take an eg of 10k salary p/m in india, one should pay 1/10th of his salary to buy a PC game.
> But in US its 4000$ for similar job and the price for a game is 50$ its just 1/80th of the salary.Thats why we people cant afford to pay for games and softwares.
> If game's price is less than 200, I'll be buying all the games I play.



I agree with you....


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 20, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

I used to get sluttering in FIFA 11 even with HD 5670 and Athlon II X4.I tried to reduce settings but the sluttering didnt change.But I always got frames more than 60 and I was automatically adjusted with that sluttering.But now I updated to the first patch and I found an option "Micro sluttering for ATI cards"
I enabled it and the result was unbelievable; sluttering completely gone and now I am getting fluid game play.Now its smooth as silk.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

so it was a game bug! - glad to know it's now fixed with the first update patch.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*



maheshr said:


> Hi all,
> Is anyone tried fifa 11 pc using keyboard? I have installed that and i am playing that. I have configured the key board settings too. For taking free kicks and all how to use the keys for curving the ball and all. Also the same for the penalties. I have pressed the key for skill move and followed the way they explained in the tips. But it is not working for me. Can anyone please help me!!!



.
.
Hey i am so sorry. All my previous tips would work fine for fifa10, but not 11.
I got the game ystd, and got gaming.
Heres how you do a trick.
Set the 'lt' (left trigger) to 'Q' (Any key for your choice).
During game/or practice, press and holp Q and direction keys on num pad.
Ex Q+2>8>8 give you rainbow or as we call it back-lift.
.
But i'd suggest you to get yourself a gaming pad as morphing the circular motion of analogue stick on keyboard is but difficult..
Ex Q+2>6>6>2>4 is a trick i forgot name of..
.
Try it...


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

Yeah tricks are impossible with keyboard.Skill move modifier + direction keys doesnt give anything unlike the previous FIFAs.In FIFA 11, skill move modifier+direction keys in numpad gives us tricks.Its almost impossible because we cant use both set of direction keys at the same time.

But I have won many online matches in gamerangers with out those tricks.But the player who usees the gamepad has an advantage.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

*re: FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread ??*

^^ may be your opponents were using KB too 

Though I'm not a FIFA playing guy I can say that with this release the number of tricks they have provided is just too much and all of those are not needed to win  matches.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

as all the discussion regarding this game in this thread is PC related I've renamed it to 

*FIFA 11 Pc Discussion Thread*


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 1, 2010)

My opinions are changed 

Its the best FIFA I have ever played.(I have played all from FIFA 98).All Graphics issues are fixed in ATI micro sluttering.The new engine changed the complete gameplay.I thought the physical play was little overdone as I always played with chelsea and drogs  But when I played as other teams, I knew it is balanced.Online or LAN is  is the best part as most of the shortcut methods used by FIFA 09,10 players are of no use.It has gone way beyond PES 10 but I dont know about PES 11.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it sluttering or stuttering?


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 2, 2010)

oooooooOOOOOOOPS 
I always used that word in wrong way.I thought it was ' l '


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> oooooooOOOOOOOPS
> I always used that word in wrong way.I thought it was ' l '



Relax dude....it happens....


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2010)

How many of you guys play FIFA online? 
Whats the price difference between FIFA and PES Game?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there another patch released for Fifa 11??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2010)

I played all FIFA releases from 1998, I liked that series, very much, especially FIFA 2004, 06 and 10, but this game out of nowhere Controller Settings just killed my long run of FIFA series. *How on earth a PC game have a Controller settings which is not made for Keyboard?* I don't want to know but a Game pad for PC release is NONSENSE.
Shame on EA Sports.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you ever played PES..? The controller settings are similar in PES.I too have played all the FIFA's from 98 and this is the best one.You can simply re arrange the keys to your favourite settings.Only thing lacks is the tricks but its not a necessary thing.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Have you ever played PES..? The controller settings are similar in PES.I too have played all the FIFA's from 98 and this is the best one.You can simply re arrange the keys to your favourite settings.Only thing lacks is the tricks but its not a necessary thing.



NO I didn't, for that Controller Settings thing. I am glad to hear that you are liking it but for me it's the darn opposite.  . I didn't find any reason why they had to modify the controller as PES style, at least FIFA had their own identity but now they don't.


----------



## mahesh (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi guyz,
how to change the practice mode in fifa 11? My requirement is if i want to practice penalty shootout or free kicks how to change the settings to get that? plz help...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 23, 2010)

On the controller its the "back" button..check on the keyboard layout page which key is it assigned to..


----------



## mahesh (Dec 24, 2010)

ok thanks.  In keyboard its F1..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 24, 2010)

I too have played a lots of FIFA titles, not all but 98,96 and 2004 onwards, and can say that this is the best FIFA ever released..the AI is tough, the graphics are very releastic(try the dynamic v2 camera type and everything will luk awesome) even the commentary has improved a lot..they take digs at teams now and players in a unique way not like the earlier ones..everything except the keyboard controls gets a double thumbs up..


----------



## rgsilent (Dec 24, 2010)

The game is not at all challenging till the professional mode. The other team just doesn't seem like wanting to score.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2010)

Played over 400 matches online in a month  Got to 2200 ranking points which I guess aren't bad.
Taking a break now.


----------

